# SSD wird nicht mehr erkannt: Standardtod oder Ausnahme?



## Bono333 (11. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern Abend habe ich meinen PC nach normaler Funktion heruntergefahren. Beim späteren, erneuten Hochfahren (30 min danach) kam plötzlich die Standard-"Du kommst hier nicht rein"-Bootfehlermeldung "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media". Offenbar also ein Problem mit meiner Boot-SSD.
Wie befürchtet, war im Bios keine Spur mehr von der Platte.

Auch ein Kabel- bzw. Portwechsel brachten keinen Erfolg. Heute oder morgen Abend werde ich nochmal versuchen, die Platte an einen anderen PC anzustöpseln, um zu sehen, ob hier vielleicht etwas erkannt wird. Windows 10 ist (war) auch schon eine Woche auf der Platte, so dass ich einen direkten Zusammenhang eher ausschließe.

Da die Platte schon 4 Jahre alt ist, bin ich jetzt nicht komplett überrascht, dass das Teil plötzlich nicht mehr geht. Eine neue SSD ist auch schon bestellt. Zwar habe ich die gängigen "Präventivmaßnahmen" für ein langes SSD-Leben soweit beachtet (Auslagerungsdatei, Defragmentieren und so Kram) und auch nur die wichtigsten Programme auf der Platte laufen lassen, ohne großes Rauf- und Runterwerfen von Programmen, das hat unterm Strich aber scheinbar nicht viel geholfen.


Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass mir irgendwer einen Tipp geben kann, wie ich die Platte wieder zum Leben erwecke. (wäre natürlich trotzdem wünschenswert :> )
Deswegen ist meine Frage: war das jetzt ein Standard-Tod einer SSD  und die verabschieden sich beim Erreichen ihrer maximalen Schreibzyklen einfach ohne Ankündigung und Wiederkehr oder ist das eher ein Ausnahmefall? Gibt es vielleicht sogar eine Möglichkeit der "Früherkennung"? Ich möchte natürlich daraus lernen und in 4 Jahren nicht nochmal dastehen und den ganzen Kram ungeplant neu aufsetzen müssen.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2015)

*Mit Schreibzyklen bekommt man keine SSD kaputt!*
Wenn sie gar nicht mehr erkannt wird, ist anscheinend der Controller defekt.
Welches Modell ist es?


----------



## tdi-fan (11. August 2015)

Probier erstmal wie du sagst in 'nem anderen PC, dann kann man ein Urteil fällen denk ich.


----------



## Xanten (11. August 2015)

Hatte ich auch mal mit ner 840 von Samsung. Bin fast wahnsinnig geworden. Es stellte sich heraus, das ein WIN7-Update mir einen Brückentreiber zerschossen hat. Gottseidank habe ich auf meinem Asrock noch 2 Marvel-Satabuchsen und konnte dadurch die SSD anschließen und von meinem Backup den Treiber aufspielen. Danach umgesteckt und lief alles wieder. Sch... Windoof
mfG


----------



## Malkolm (11. August 2015)

Die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von SSDs ist eigentlich nur in den ersten Wochen und dann nach 5+ Jahren signifikant. Selbst wenn die Schreibzyklen aufgebraucht sind (und das dauert bei normaler Nutzung deutlich länger als deine 4 Jahre), sind die vorhandenen Daten noch recht lange lesbar.

Das  "nicht Erkennen" der SSD ist daher kein Ausfall durch Abnutzung, sondern ein Controller <-> MB Problem. Da sie im Bios nicht erkannt wird sollte das Problem nicht bei Windows liegen. Controller defekte sind eher selten aber kommen vor. Sollte die SSD auch in anderen Geräten nicht erkannt werden ist eine Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller anzuraten, ein Datenverlust ist aber wahrscheinlich.

Die S.M.A.R.T.-Werte deiner SSDs und HDDs kannst du mit diversen Tools auslesen, z.B. CrystalDisk Info.


----------



## NatokWa (11. August 2015)

Xanten schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal mit ner 840 von Samsung. Bin fast wahnsinnig geworden. Es stellte sich heraus, das ein WIN7-Update mir einen Brückentreiber zerschossen hat. Gottseidank habe ich auf meinem Asrock noch 2 Marvel-Satabuchsen und konnte dadurch die SSD anschließen und von meinem Backup den Treiber aufspielen. Danach umgesteckt und lief alles wieder. Sch... Windoof
> mfG



Wenn du den Beitrag vom TE richtig gelesen hättest , hättest du gesehen das die Platte auch im BIOS!! nicht erkannt wird -> KEIN Windoof-Treiber Problem !!

BTW : Da ich schon ne Platte hatte die sich langsam "aufgelöst" hat (eine OCZ-Vector) kann ich sagen : Wenn sie den geist aufgiebt dann NICHT plötzlich weg sondern es ist wie bei normalen HDD's .... Dateien werden korupt .... verschwinden einfach ..... der Speicherplatz wird immer weniger ... und die S.M.A.R.T. -Werte sind unter aller Sau ...... Das Teil lief immernoch wo sie nur noch 10% Kapazität hatte ....... Krasser fall von : Im Arsch nach 14 Monaten


----------



## tdi-fan (11. August 2015)

Also die SSD muss nicht zwangsläufig defekt sein, ich hatte dasselbe mit meiner Samsung, sie wurde auch im Bios nicht mehr angezeigt, und das nach ca ner Woche in betrieb.

Das Problem ließ sich jedoch  im Bios beheben und wurde dann auch wieder angezeigt, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung mehr, wie das damals gelöst wurde. Ist auch einige Zeit her.


----------



## Xanten (11. August 2015)

Lies bitte meinen Beitrag richtig, bevor du kommentierst. Nochmal: EIN win7-Update hat mir einen Mobo-Treiber korrumpiert und nach der Treibererneuerung lief es wieder. D.h., das Win-Update war zumindest dafür verantwortlich. Inwieweit MS ein gutes oder schlechtes Update geliefert hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Meine SSD war auch im UEFI nicht mehr registriert. 
Mein Beitrag sollte auch nur eine weitere Fehlerquelle aufzeigen, an die man nicht gleich denkt. In den unterschiedlichen Foren, kann man immer mal wieder lesen, das Sata-Treiber u.ä. plötzlich und bisweilen unerklärlich abhanden gekommen sind. 
mfG


----------



## Bono333 (11. August 2015)

Update nach Test auf zweitem PC:
auch hier wird weder im Bios noch im Windows irgendwas erkannt.

Das Modell ist OCZ Vertex 2.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

Bono333 schrieb:


> Das Modell ist OCZ Vertex 2.



Dann kannste mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen dass die SSD tot ist.
Die Vertex2 von OCZ bzw. OCZ allgemein ist aufgrund extrem hoher Ausfallraten in die Geschichte eingegangen - so gesehen ists erstaunlich, dass deine ganze 4 Jahre überlebt hat, die meisten dieser Modelle sind bereits nach weniger als 2 Jahren gestorben. 

Ich zitiere mal grade die SSD-Ausfallraten (innerhalb der jeweiligen Garantiezeit!) von damals:



			
				Rollora schrieb:
			
		

> *SSDs:*
> 
> - Intel 0.45%
> - Samsung 0.48%
> ...


----------



## Bono333 (11. August 2015)

Mh.
Dann habe ich hoffentlich mit der nachbestellten Samsung keinen Fehler gemacht.

Ich beerdige die Platte dann mal, danke für die Antworten und Anteilnahme :B


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2015)

Sagen wir mal so - die Zeit der Kinderkrankheiten bei SSDs ist größtenteils vorbei, sprich eine SSD die du heute kaufst wird - egal von welchem Hersteller - sehr wahrscheinlich sehr sehr lange überleben, die Ausfallraten liegen heute durchweg bei unter 1%.


----------

